

Does Apple throttle older iPhones? - kohanz
http://www.zdnet.com/does-apple-throttle-older-iphones-to-nudge-you-into-buying-a-new-one-7000032136/

======
joezydeco
I'd like to believe it's more because some sites have made their mobile-
specific versions more and more complicated and loaded with Javascript.

Simple HTML sites still load quickly.

